# Two Encounters with Clueless People- Share Yours



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Oaky make that three; thought of another...

1) Several weeks back, I called 911 on my cellphone to report a possibly intoxicated driver. The dispatcher who answered said, "Hello?"

I was taken aback since I thought lines had been crossed or something and I got a wrong number. I had to confirm that I had reached an LE agency, which I had. She sounded about 14 years old on top of that.

2) Today I went to the library which keeps recent copies of newspapers on a table for the public. There was an older man standing at the table browsing through the newspapers.

As I approached, he looked at me and gathered up the newspaper I wanted to look at. He then proceeded to tuck it under his arm, then roam around looking at books for several minutes before finally settling down to read the newspaper.

I just shook my head.

3) Later I wanted an application for a county job in a neighboring state. I checked their website and it directed me to contact so-and-so (a female) at the Civil Service Commission and provided a phone number.

I called and a male answered, "Hello?"

I immediately thought I had misdialed and asked if I had reached the Civil Service Commission. 

The male answered, "Um, uh, yes it is."

Good grief!

Okay, just had to get these off my chest. Llet me hear your stories.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

The other day my wife was in a fender bender. The sheriff was called and was filling out the accident report. My wife was driving a dark green minivan. we had transfered the plates off a red toyota corrolla we once owned. For some reason the toyota still came up on the cops computer and although his squad car was parked right behind my wifes dark green minivan he wrote up the report saying my wife was driving a red toyota. Took a couple of days to get it straightened out.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

When I was on the USS Enterprise I was standing in line for chow behind two Marines. They were talking about what jerks the Nukes on the boat were. (Which is normally true...all propulsion plant sailors are weird but Nukes are in a class by themselves.)

Anyways, they remarked to each other that they didn't see why the Nukes were needed since they could 'just power the ship with the propulsion plant steam.'

I told them "The problem with that is the fact that the nuclear reactors are what MAKE the propulsion plant steam."


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I buy boneless , prepackaged chicken cut up into separate pieces at Wal Mart ! Sometimes they bring these large packages of multiple pieces out and they're still frozen , so since it is hot and I had to drive 30 miles home after a dental appointment I specifically , asked the lady IF they could bring me out a frozen package of chicken . The chicken manager lady tells me they....Don't sell frozen chicken ! I wanted too stuff a Drumstick in her Ear ! , fordy


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

OK, when my wife had twins her one maiden aunt said that was great because if one died we'd still have one left.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i work in a photo lab where people have access to machines where they do their own work...editing and such. one young, blond lady had a picture that would have printed horizontally (4 inches high and 6 inches wide) and she wanted help editing it so would 
"be the other way because she didn't want it to be that way when it printed". it was going to print horizontal, but it was being viewed vertically. i assumed she wanted a vertical picture of the guy (the subject matter), so i rotated the "red box" and cropped her picture so she would have a vertical picture of the guy...6 inches high and 4 inches wide. "no, i want it the other way...". and this went on until i figured out that she only needed me to spin the original so she could view it as it would be when printed. i was going to tell her it would still print the way she wanted even if viewed "the wrong way", but i bit my tongue and went in search of a blond language to english translation book...which i never found.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Back ground: Some of you might know that I am disabled, but years ago, I walked fairly well but with a limp.

I was standing at a meat counter, looking at the selection and a woman standing next to me made a comment about her DH's eating habits. I replied that my DH likes hamburgers. She said that it was wonderful that I found a man who would marry me seeing that I'm lame.

I told her that he is my THIRD husband! 

I still laugh at the memory of her expression!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, when my wife had twins her one maiden aunt said that was great because if one died we'd still have one left.


Holy cow!


My friend Zoe had twins and a stranger asked her if they were a boy and a girl, when she told him they were, he then asked if they were identical.

Er....not quite


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, when my wife had twins her one maiden aunt said that was great because if one died we'd still have one left.


Oh...my...word!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I shared this before, but it is my favorite.

In the Fire Dept we need to be medically cleared from the Public Safety Infirmary to return to duty, go off duty due to injury or illness, anything medical. SO I had been off on maternity, and was going down to be placed back on duty. Under "Reason For Visit," I wrote: coming back to duty following maternity leave. I turned the form in and sat down. A few minutes later, the receptionist calls me up to the counter and asked, "Is this work related?"

I responded, "Yes, that last promotional opportunity didn't work out quite like I thought it would."


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

My son was in a small town grocery store with which he wasn't familiar. He found a young man stocking, and asked him on which aisle to look for the condiments. The stocker looked at him blankly for some time, until my son said: "Ketchup! Where is the ketchup?" and got the correct answer.

Just recently we had a conversation wherein he mentioned that as a child, he had never understood why I "over-explained" whenever he asked a question, until he was able to answer a teacher with information he had retained when I had "over-explained" something. Now he does the same for his son!
Kit


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

In our tiny town a few years ago, former Nebraska Cornhusker football coach, congressman and state legend Tom Osborne stopped in to get gas, a bottle of pop and some odds and ends.
One of the local goofballs that worked in the store was gushing all over Dr. Tom, insisted on carrying the small bag of groceries, etc.
When he finally got to the car, LGB blurted out "Nice to meet you Mr. _Elway_" 
The dope knew he was in the presence of a football legend, but was a little mixed up on which one. :rotfl:


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

Stopped at a gas station in a small town to ask where the Ledges Playhouse was. The clerk looked at me with a bewildered look and ask "do you have directions"? Duh!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A few years ago I bought a John Deere lawnmower at Home Depot.
On the side is a mesh pocket for holding gloves or tools.

The kid selling me the lawnmower kept going on and on about how foolish they were to put a "*map pocket*" on a lawnmower.
He figured if you weren't taking it on a road trip you wouldn't need a map


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, when my wife had twins her one maiden aunt said that was great because if one died we'd still have one left.


That is really sick. :shocked:



KIT.S said:


> My son was in a small town grocery store with which he wasn't familiar. He found a young man stocking, and asked him on which aisle to look for the condiments. The stocker looked at him blankly for some time, until my son said: "Ketchup! Where is the ketchup?" and got the correct answer.


It's astonishing how many ignorant store employees there are. I run into them ALL the time.

At my favorite supermarket, however, they screen potential employees through a fine tooth comb. Their criteria seems to be that employees are friendly, and smart. The cashiers there can actually do math in their heads! That seems to be a rare commodity these days.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I am probably guilty of most of the stupid types of remarks made in all the posts thus made. Sometimes I don't understand the question. Sometimes I am tired and just don't put 2 and 2 together. Sometimes I am thinking of a totally different cultural reference. I am a human and I often fall short of the expectations that people place on me. On behalf of all of us please let me apologize for all of us fallible human beings. 

Make sure your houses are not made of glass.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I went to a local hardware store years ago and was sorting through boxes of the round Christmas tree decorations. The salesman asked me what color and I told him I needed gold. He said, "Good luck." That was it. Not "Good luck, we sold the last box an hour ago" or "Good luck, they are all at the very bottom and you're not even close." I tried another minute, said "thanks" and walked out. I never went there again unless absolutely necessary.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Clueless encounters.... had one just yesterday at the Dollar General, where I had gone to buy dish soap. Young woman in line in front of me became quite upset when the item she wanted to buy was not on sale as she thought it was. The cashier explained the difference to her, but the young lady insisted she was right and immediately started yelling profanity, dropping the F bomb a few times, the S word, and topped it off with 'stupid white B..." to the cashier. Looking around me at the mixed crowd of adults and children of various ages, I told her to she needed to stop swearing because other people and children didn't want to hear her racism and filth. I was somewhat taller than her, and somewhat larger, and I leaned over her just a bit, to make my point. She opened her mouth to say something, and then thought better of it. She left. Talk about clueless....

Had to explain the text of a law banning burning of household garbage to the fire marshall once. He was not happy that such a hick of a housewife like me told him what he needed to do, but thank goodness I got through to him. I would have thought that the fire marshall would have had a clue about such a law...


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

At my husband's funeral, a lady walked up to me and asked me if I would be getting married again. (Hmmm. Not any time soon!)
Then 6 months later my husband's grandmother called and asked if I had a "special man" in my life yet. When I answered "No", she said that was a shame because my boys needed a daddy. (They had one! He died and I'm not "replacing" him!!)


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

A few years ago when Cali was having all the rolling power blackouts I had the displeasure of meeting a 16 yo from there. His idea to solve the power shortage problem was to shut down all the power plants because "they consumed too much power."


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

My mom works at a store in a college town and works with several college students. A couple of them were talking to her last month about how cool it is that Obama fixed health care and they can't wait until they get free insurance and free medical care. "Won't that be cool?"

I was working in a fast food joint when I was in high school. A woman came through the drive thru and asked the cashier when her baby was due. Oops, she wasn't pregnant.

Coming home from the local grocery store last weekend, I discovered that the bagger had bagged my bathroom cleaning chemicals with my produce. I always wanted to know what Clorox Clean-Up would do to oranges and onions.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I had a cashier at taco bell refuse to take my $2 bill. He said, "We only accept real money."


----------



## QuiltingLady2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I work in a Quilt Shop. I have had more than one person come in to ask about making a quilt for a relative. I know instantly if they have ever quilted before in their lives with these Qs.

How much fabric do I need to make that (intricate Queen size quilt with lots of applique') quilt hanging on the wall? 
I would love to say - 20 yards for the front and 10 for the back.
Then the Q is followed by these Qs. 
How long will it take?  A life time of trial, error and education.
How much will it cost? More than you want to spend. Go to Wally World and buy one off the shelf.
LOL


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Chuck said:


> I had a cashier at taco bell refuse to take my $2 bill. He said, "We only accept real money."


Yep I've gotten that from several cashiers......Heres your sign lol.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

*WARNING!* You may lose a few IQ points if you watch this video:

[youtube]hvcGs0ctSb0[/youtube]


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Chuck said:


> I had a cashier at taco bell refuse to take my $2 bill. He said, "We only accept real money."


If he had refused the $2 bill and taken a Clinton whistle blower $3 bill that would have been priceless.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

I know a trick for calculating change almost instantly when told how much the total is at a store. So if it comes to $5.38, and I give the cashier a $10, I say, "My change is $4.62." People today don't know how to make change; they just wait for the cash register to tell them how much to give you back. They really look at you funny when you tell them what the change should be near-instantaneously. I had one girl get her manager because she thought I was working some kind of scam.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

Years ago I took a prescription to a different pharmacy to get it filled. When I went back to pick it up, the pharmacist told me I didn't have insurance coverage for it. I knew that and was prepared to pay cash. He said he couldn't sell it to me because I didn't have insurance coverage for it. I told him I'd pay cash and that I knew it wasn't covered under my insurance. He flat out refused to sell me my prescription because it wasn't covered under my insurance even though I was going to pay cash for the full amount. Duh.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

In 2004 when Bush and Kerry were running for President, a lady that I work with had a son who had just gotten a job unloading trucks at the local Wal-mart. He had graduated high school *three* years earlier, and had partied the entire three years. He had taken no college classes and filled out zero job applications until the Wal-mart job. In her mind it was all Bush's fault that that was the best job he could find.

We got into a discussion, and she starts talking about all the jobs "goin' to China." She then says, "My son's unloading those trucks at Wal-mart, and those jobs are goin' to China, too!" When I got my jaw back off the floor, I said, "This is a pointless conversation." and walked off. I have yet to figure out how someone in China is going to unload a truck that's in the Panhandle of Florida.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

ladycat said:


> *WARNING!* You may lose a few IQ points if you watch this video:
> 
> [youtube]hvcGs0ctSb0[/youtube]


I know, you DID warn me, but I think I've expended my ability to think critically today.


----------



## lilmizlayla (Aug 28, 2008)

MushCreek said:


> I know a trick for calculating change almost instantly when told how much the total is at a store. So if it comes to $5.38, and I give the cashier a $10, I say, "My change is $4.62." People today don't know how to make change; they just wait for the cash register to tell them how much to give you back. They really look at you funny when you tell them what the change should be near-instantaneously. I had one girl get her manager because she thought I was working some kind of scam.


I stink in math...


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

ladycat said:


> *WARNING!* You may lose a few IQ points if you watch this video:
> 
> [youtube]hvcGs0ctSb0[/youtube]


I could feel my brain being sucked out of my skull. You need to put a stronger warning on this video LOL


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

So I'm not the only one who thinks I'm surrounded by idiots! Well, almost surrounded.

Soon after a chimp attacked a woman and ripped most of her face off, the subject came up in conversation at my home school group. I offered my opinion that chimps should not be kept as pets because they are so dangerous. One woman said "But they are so cute and cuddly!" 

Tell that to the lady who had the face transplant.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Chuck said:


> I had a cashier at taco bell refuse to take my $2 bill. He said, "We only accept real money."


I've had Sacagewa coin dollars questioned at the check out.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

You wouldn't believe the rude, thoughtless things said to me as a mother concerning my two adopted children, as opposed to my "real" <not my word> son. 

My children had a fifth grade teacher who literally could not spell correctly to save her life. She used to send weekly homework schedules that proved it. She once corrected my daughter telling her she pronounced a pop group's name wrong: Abba. She spoke it with a loooong Abba. The Talented and Gifted teacher was adamant that New Guinea was pronounced New Gin-yuh, AARRGGHH... 

I have an Uncle who questioned with a belly laugh as to why I would feel the need to prep, and carry a BOB "... because you live out in the middle of nowhere". I do want a vegetable tree though <g>.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Seedspreader... That video was a scream....scary! I posted it to my Facebook after my boys and I had a huge screamfest laugh.

-scrt crk...muttering about "free land"


----------



## MikesMate (Feb 26, 2006)

ladykat...that was almost painful to watch...


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

seedspreader said:


> I know, you DID warn me, but I think I've expended my ability to think critically today.





starjj said:


> I could feel my brain being sucked out of my skull. You need to put a stronger warning on this video LOL





MikesMate said:


> ladykat...that was almost painful to watch...


:nana: Glad nobody lapsed into a coma from watching that.

I don't think Jay Leno ever found anyone THAT moronic from his Jaywalking.

I just hope that's not too typical of our future leaders.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> I know, you DID warn me, but I think I've expended my ability to think critically today.


But will NOT go back an re-watch it to see if she actually said - "it's free and stuff, all you have to do is pay for the land and pay for the vegetables" (or something like that) - at least she DOES seem to have that much of a grip - it's free - all you have to do is pay for it.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

One of my favorites:

I carry my helmet when I go into a store because I don't like leaving it on my bike. So...What do I hear?
Q: "Are you riding your motorcycle?"
A: "Na. It just makes me feel cool to carry it around."

The worst.......That I would bet I have heard *thousands* of times.
I walk into someplace in uniform.. and someone says:
"Here he is he did it! Yuk Yuk Yuk. 
My reply: "I was called here to investigate a guy rubbing his crotch while staring a young boys and it matches your description"

Funny...Not much laughter after that


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Clueless encounters.... had one just yesterday at the Dollar General, where I had gone to buy dish soap. Young woman in line in front of me became quite upset when the item she wanted to buy was not on sale as she thought it was. The cashier explained the difference to her, but the young lady insisted she was right and immediately started yelling profanity, dropping the F bomb a few times, the S word, and topped it off with 'stupid white B..." to the cashier. Looking around me at the mixed crowd of adults and children of various ages, I told her to she needed to stop swearing because other people and children didn't want to hear her racism and filth. I was somewhat taller than her, and somewhat larger, and I leaned over her just a bit, to make my point. She opened her mouth to say something, and then thought better of it. She left. Talk about clueless....
> 
> Had to explain the text of a law banning burning of household garbage to the fire marshall once. He was not happy that such a hick of a housewife like me told him what he needed to do, but thank goodness I got through to him. I would have thought that the fire marshall would have had a clue about such a law...


JuliaAnn.. You have got to live close to me in NC!!:hysterical:


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> OK, when my wife had twins her one maiden aunt said that was great because if one died we'd still have one left.[/QUOT
> 
> THAT IS CALLED HAVING AND HEIR AND A SPARE.


----------



## John Carter (Oct 6, 2004)

OK cop story,
While still a rookie and super green I pulled over this really old woman who ran a red light and almost caused an accident.
You know the type, looks UNDER the steering wheel, and skinny legs with a cane.
So anyway, She gets out of her car and walks up to as I ask for her DL,,,, her little claw hands give it to me and she says, "whats your problem sonny"
I say "mamm, you ran that red light back there"
She glares at me, glares and says
"Kid I was going thought that intersection when it was a two lane dirt road and your daddy hadnt yet figured out what to do with your mommy"
And she snatches the DL back, wacks me with her cane, jumps in her car and peels out.

And Im just standing there like, What do I do...........:indif:


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

No, not in North Carolina, but in east Texas. Land of the garbage burning meth head crowd who have all manner of junk stuck in their faces cuz they coo, yo. I've started calling one group that has moved a few properties over "The F Family" because they have these incredible screaming fights that I can actually hear, several acres away, where every third or fourth word is the F word. Screaming death threats to eachother is probably pretty clueless too, considering the police have been there several times lately. Sigh. Hopefully they will move on soon.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh I got one. Here at work, I was telling someone about a locker they needed to get in to to get supplies. "I can't get in there," I was told, "I don't have the key." It was a combination lock.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

ladycat said:


> *WARNING!* You may lose a few IQ points if you watch this video:


Wow. I'm speechless. It's a pity that she wasn't.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I love this...My friend and I go to Perkins for lunch. The seating person always asks...Two today? I look at my friend and count. lets see, one, two. Yes two of us....Ye gads!


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Many, many moons ago I was working as a cashier at a grocery store when a hurricane was predicted to heavily impact our area in a few days. Folks were in the store stocking up. 

I had a girl go through my line who stocked up on frozen microwave dinners in case the power went out and she couldn't use the stove.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Betty Jean said:


> I had a girl go through my line who stocked up on frozen microwave dinners in case the power went out and she couldn't use the stove.


:smiley-laughing013:

My brother has his dumb moments. He has central heating and air, and a few years ago he showed my mother a portable heater he could use in case the power went out. It was electric! My mother said, "How will you run it? Plug it into your butt?". :cute:

So then he went and got a portable propane heater.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

QuiltingLady2 said:


> I work in a Quilt Shop. I have had more than one person come in to ask about making a quilt for a relative. I know instantly if they have ever quilted before in their lives with these Qs.
> 
> How much fabric do I need to make that (intricate Queen size quilt with lots of applique') quilt hanging on the wall?
> I would love to say - 20 yards for the front and 10 for the back.
> ...



You have officially ensured I will never ask anyone in a quilt shop for help learning to quilt. They obviously dont have the time to teach people, only to make fun of them. Well at least you get your stuff for a discount and you ensure you never have somoene new touching your favorite stuff.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Immaculate Sublimity said:


> You have officially ensured I will never ask anyone in a quilt shop for help learning to quilt. They obviously dont have the time to teach people, only to make fun of them. Well at least you get your stuff for a discount and you ensure you never have somoene new touching your favorite stuff.


Do you suppose if you lost your "know-it-all" attitude before you came in the door it might make a difference?


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

well obviously I dont know it all since I'm unsure exactly what it is you mean about my having a "know-it-all" attitude. And further whether it would make a difference or not would hinge highly on if someone working in 'public service' (sales in a specialty shop) did or did not display a "you're an idiot for not knowing this instinctively" attitude. Truly clueless people are one thing, and thats what this thread is about... coming into a specialty shop and asking how something is done really isnt being clueless, its asking how involved something they've never done is.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Have I had an experience with a clueless person recently?

Yes, in fact, I have. I _almost _ started a thread about it!

A few weeks ago, I met someone who was bragging on their car. Now mind you, this car is a 2001, and has 92,000 miles. This car is burning a quart of oil every 1,000 miles or more.

This person also owns another brand of vehicle, a 1988 model, with 386,000 miles on it. This vehicle was previously owned by a concrete demolition company, and a scrap iron company before that. The motor is super strong, and purrs like a kitten.

The first vehicle "is the best car company in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've only had to replace $900 worth of stuff since we've owned it two years ago, when it started burning oil".

The other vehicle with nearly 400,000 miles, the owner says: "I'll never own another one of their vehicles again as long as I live. Total junk."

I know this story doesn't mean a hill of beans to anyone...but it goes to prove that *people will believe whatever they want* about cars.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

suzfromWi said:


> I love this...My friend and I go to Perkins for lunch. The seating person always asks...Two today? I look at my friend and count. lets see, one, two. Yes two of us....Ye gads!


You mean, 2 people as opposed to "We are meeting people here for lunch and so we will need a large table?"


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

My store's previous card readers had a fairly dim screen. I love customers who refuse to take off their sunglasses and yet complain that they can't read the screen.

Oh. I remembered another ... I don't like loyalty cards. I wish that we didn't use them, but my opinion doesn't matter. So I start ringing up a customer's selections and the list of items and their cost shows up on a good sized screen. I've had customers, with their loyalty card in their hand, get upset about the high prices showing up on the screen. So I stop and ask them politely to run their loyalty card through the reader. The expected discounts appear on the screen and all is good. It just kills me that they'll have their loyalty card in one hand and be pointing at the "wrong" prices on the screen with their other hand. My company has been using loyalty cards for more than 15 years and many customers have been shopping with us for years, yet they conveniently forget that many of our items will start at a higher price and be discounted to the lower price that they expect.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Terri said:


> > Originally Posted by *suzfromWi*
> > _I love this...My friend and I go to Perkins for lunch. The seating person always asks...Two today? I look at my friend and count. lets see, one, two. Yes two of us....Ye gads!_
> 
> 
> You mean, 2 people as opposed to "We are meeting people here for lunch and so we will need a large table?"


Exactly. 

Suz, if you go into any restaurant where you must be conducted by staff to a table the seating person at that restaurant is required to ask how many people are to be seated. They need to know what size table and seating arrangement is needed in the event you may be getting joined by other people who haven't showed up at the door with you.

Maybe you don't get around much and have never been in any other restaurants where they do that but that's a universal practise in well organized restaurants around the world. They must ask you and then seat you accordingly, that's their job. 

.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

my daughter was hungry while shopping and so I broke off a banana from the bunch in the cart and let her eat it. when we went to check out I broke off another banana after the bunch was rang up, handed it to the cashier and told her that my daughter had eaten one in the store and to ring up another to make up for it. she told me she couldn't ring that one up as I had already bought it and it wouldn't weigh the same. we went round and round for a minute with me trying to explain it and get her to ring up one more banana so I would actually pay for the banana my daughter had eaten. I finally gave up. she just couldn't understand the concept. so I stole a freakin banana. I tried to pay for it though. I really really tried.

I try to have some compassion though. I have certainly had my stupid moments.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

DQ said:


> my daughter was hungry while shopping and so I broke off a banana from the bunch in the cart and let her eat it. when we went to check out I broke off another banana after the bunch was rang up, handed it to the cashier and told her that my daughter had eaten one in the store and to ring up another to make up for it. she told me she couldn't ring that one up as I had already bought it and it wouldn't weigh the same. we went round and round for a minute with me trying to explain it and get her to ring up one more banana so I would actually pay for the banana my daughter had eaten. I finally gave up. she just couldn't understand the concept. so I stole a freakin banana. I tried to pay for it though. I really really tried.
> 
> I try to have some compassion though. I have certainly had my stupid moments.


This is neither here nor there, and it's no reflection on YOU personally, but I always hated when people consumed something in a store without paying for it FIRST.

It's a store, not a restaurant. 

Maybe it's just because it always seemed like it presumed so much to me, and as you can see it does cause someone to have to guess about what you have consumed.

Just a pet peeve. :shrug:


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

MushCreek said:


> I know a trick for calculating change almost instantly when told how much the total is at a store. So if it comes to $5.38, and I give the cashier a $10, I say, "My change is $4.62." People today don't know how to make change; they just wait for the cash register to tell them how much to give you back. They really look at you funny when you tell them what the change should be near-instantaneously. I had one girl get her manager because she thought I was working some kind of scam.



I don't know why, but this is a pet peeve of mine. I do not understand why the ability to "make change" is a lost art. Often times when I give the cashier a bill and some change, ex: $20.25 for $10.23, it just totally messes some of them up! It's sad to see them struggle trying to think for themselves.
I guess I'm just showing my age and my teenage history as a waitress, but I think people should count your change out to you and not just plop it into your hand.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Another cop story...

I was observing traffic at my favorite place in town, which was about midway down (or up) a hill especially watching the downhill traffic.

I pulled over a woman who was traveling at greater than 10 MPH over the clearly posted limit.

The woman told me that the reason she was speeding is that the sun was in her eyes. I explained that if the sun was in her eyes, it would have been better to have slowed down.

I wrote and served the ticket and she exclaimed, "Well, you should really do something about that sun."

I walked back to patrol car almost laughing and thinking, "Ma'am, if I could control the sun, I certainly wouldn't be a cop in podunk Idaho."


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

DQ said:


> my daughter was hungry while shopping and so I broke off a banana from the bunch in the cart and let her eat it. when we went to check out I broke off another banana after the bunch was rang up, handed it to the cashier and told her that my daughter had eaten one in the store and to ring up another to make up for it. she told me she couldn't ring that one up as I had already bought it and it wouldn't weigh the same. we went round and round for a minute with me trying to explain it and get her to ring up one more banana so I would actually pay for the banana my daughter had eaten. I finally gave up. she just couldn't understand the concept. so I stole a freakin banana. I tried to pay for it though. I really really tried.
> 
> I try to have some compassion though. I have certainly had my stupid moments.


Um.....the cashier was right in that case. You cant eat something that is weighed by the pound, and then tell them to just ring up another one, because it WONT weigh the same


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

53convert said:


> OK cop story,
> While still a rookie and super green I pulled over this really old woman who ran a red light and almost caused an accident.
> You know the type, looks UNDER the steering wheel, and skinny legs with a cane.
> So anyway, She gets out of her car and walks up to as I ask for her DL,,,, her little claw hands give it to me and she says, "whats your problem sonny"
> ...


Thats hilarious!!! :rotfl:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

whodunit said:


> Another cop story...
> 
> I was observing traffic at my favorite place in town, which was about midway down (or up) a hill especially watching the downhill traffic.
> 
> ...


Come on. We know you've been hiding that umbrella big enough to shade all the highways.
:nanner:


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

DQ said:


> I tried to pay for it though. I really really tried.


Yes you did. It wasn't your fault that she couldn't figure it out.

I suppose that technically doing something like that would violate some Weights & Measures statute. And cause the inventory to be over or short by whatever error was made in estimating.

I don't have any problem at all with charging for empty containers or weighing a similar produce item twice to ring up something that's been consumed. 

My problem is the people who want to eat without paying.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

suzfromWi said:


> I love this...My friend and I go to Perkins for lunch. The seating person always asks...Two today? I look at my friend and count. lets see, one, two. Yes two of us....Ye gads!


But you might have more people coming, thats why they ask you (and they should ALWAYS ask you that) -- ye gads back at you!
:teehee:


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish to rename this thread the "people with their panties in a pucker" thread.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> But you might have more people coming, thats why they ask you (and they should ALWAYS ask you that) -- ye gads back at you!
> :teehee:


I too, am somewhat mildly amused at the question - sort of like they "might" be referring to my girth - but, often a couple of people show up first to "set up" and there are more coming later (lets you know where I go to eat). Not to worry, the waitresses are jaded at this point and they KNOW to ask that "silly" question to save everyone a little embarrassment.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

When I was shooting photos for newspapers, I'd show up for an assignment carrying three or so cameras and 30 pounds of other gear.

When I arrived, once or twice a week someone would ask, "Are you the photographer."

I bet the same thing happens to plumbers.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> When I arrived, once or twice a week someone would ask, "Are you the photographer."


Maybe they thought you mugged the photographer


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

My problem is the people who want to eat without paying

If I'm not mistaken, in some states that's called 'theft by consumption', and is a 'real' crime. I frequently see women feeding their children bananas, grapes, etc. while shopping with the child sitting in the shopping cart. Got behind one lady once and wouldn't you know it, she failed to mention the banana her daughter had polished off or the peel that was ditched in the candy bars at the end of the checkout. It must be nice....


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

Whodunit, Exactly where other than Boise or the People's Republic of Sun Valley isn't podunk Idaho?


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Shygal said:


> Um.....the cashier was right in that case. You cant eat something that is weighed by the pound, and then tell them to just ring up another one, because it WONT weigh the same


Fess up Shy gal, YOU WERE the cashier, WEREN'T YOU???


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

ladycat said:


> :nana: Glad nobody lapsed into a coma from watching that.
> 
> I don't think Jay Leno ever found anyone THAT moronic from his Jaywalking.
> 
> I just hope that's not too typical of our future leaders.


The truly scary part is, this is indicative of the young people who care enough to stand up and speak. Most aren't even aware of such public meetings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> The truly scary part is, this is indicative of the young people who care enough to stand up and speak. Most aren't even aware of such public meetings.


I agree!!

In a way, you've got to give her credit for at least trying to take an interest, and trying to get her voice heard.

But dang, we need some _intelligent_ people speaking up!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Oggie said:


> When I was shooting photos for newspapers, I'd show up for an assignment carrying three or so cameras and 30 pounds of other gear.
> 
> When I arrived, once or twice a week someone would ask, "Are you the photographer."
> 
> I bet the same thing happens to plumbers.


I bet you are glad that you are not a proctologist


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Sully said:


> Whodunit, Exactly where other than Boise or the People's Republic of Sun Valley isn't podunk Idaho?


Yeah, I'd have to say that's true, although I never have been any farther east than Mountain Home.

When I moved to this area, I asked where the closest big city was. They told me Lewiston. I asked what the population was and was told it was about 35,000, I think. I almost laughed out loud. I had come from a relatively small CA city and it was 280K when I left. Of course, at the time, I thin Boise had only 200,000. The whole state didn't even hit a million until 1990.

BUT don't get me wrong, that's the way I like it!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

DD and I qualify now. She left her keys at Girls' State. Asked if she had her phone and wallet, but the keys (I drove her there) should never have left her purse (or perhaps should have stayed at home!).

Me? Last week I had an appointment with a civilian worker at our military base, for one of her extra duties. I got a second or thirdhand message from a friend at the same office that this official was out sick and could we reschedule to MOnday same time. I told friend OK and then foolishly just showed up today for rescheduled appointment. And if I'd shown up at 10:45 instead of 11:00 I might have even caught her before she left for a long hale and farewell lunch! I feel bad that her higher up boss happened to see me and hear about my wasted trip. Yes, I should have called to confirm the appointment but why didn't she call and reschedule all the appointments she had missed being out sick last week? Wonder if she told someone to tell me today at 11 or if someone else invented that instead of just saying reschedule on Monday.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

LaManchaPaul said:


> Fess up Shy gal, YOU WERE the cashier, WEREN'T YOU???


Ive been a cashier and the stories of clueless people I have from that time in my life, could fill the internet


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

You think that woman is clueless - and if it makes you shudder for the future of our country, well, the future is now:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNZczIgVXjg[/ame]


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Since I was a kid I never knew that you could pre-set your car radio. I thought they all came from Detroit pre-programmed for the parents.

Some 30yrs back dh & I had purchased a "new" car.
He started pulling out the buttons & I had a cow.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Chuck said:


> You think that woman is clueless - and if it makes you shudder for the future of our country, well, the future is now:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNZczIgVXjg


Every time I see that I just wonder if he was high that day... I mean, surely we can't be electing people THAT stupid, can we?

Please tell me drugs are responsible, please. The drug problem can be dealt with... stupidity is deep in the soul though.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

You can't fix stupid...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2010)

Chuck said:


> You think that woman is clueless - and if it makes you shudder for the future of our country, well, the future is now:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNZczIgVXjg


They need to get everyone armed with oars. If it starts tipping, they can all run to the shore on both sides to level it, and then start rowing like mad.

Once it breaks loose, they can row it all over and see the world.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

seedspreader said:


> Every time I see that I just wonder if he was high that day... I mean, surely we can't be electing people THAT stupid, can we?
> 
> Please tell me drugs are responsible, please. The drug problem can be dealt with... stupidity is deep in the soul though.


This is an embarrassment to complacent America - we DO elect people that stupid.


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Chuck said:


> You think that woman is clueless - and if it makes you shudder for the future of our country, well, the future is now:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNZczIgVXjg


OMG - I was listening to the dude thinking, as he spoke that he is a foreigner. 
Then when he said, quote: "{Guam} it will tip over and capsize,â Golly. Golly.

You know that the person responding is in control when he responds with: "We don't anticipate that." I KNOW that my response would have been, âUhhhh? with mouth agape.â

It is scary because the dude was seriousâ¦ Is that stupid, or clueless, or is there a better word for it? How can I say OMG sufficiently? 

OMG again, THE DUDE IS FROM GEORGIA. :grit: I think that he is Dr. Paul Brounâs brother. They sound alike, just different issues.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

I'm sure he got elected by the good people of Atlanta because of his stunning intellect and grasp of the issues. I'm sure that he was a black democrat had nothing to do with it. What a disgrace.


----------

